# What does my tank need?



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

Other than fish, obviously.










It just doesn't look good to me...


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

It needs some live plants! some greenery, maybe a cave, some sort of hide out. Its very monotone right now, and it needs something to make it "pop"


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Is that coral in a fresh water tank?

A backdrop might help things blend in a little better.


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE (Jan 16, 2011)

Xailiar said:


> Other than fish, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You tank looks really nice. I would add a black background to it. That would really pull the tank together.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree.You need a black background.It also needs live plants.If its freshwater,the corals need to go,they just add confusion.It has potential,but the problem(From an artists POV)is you have different shades of the same basic colors;red and yellow.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Needs more color contrast.


----------



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

A little rearranging helped:










I don't want to add any "greenery;" the tank is supposed to be all red/orange/pink/brown.

I also kinda like the corals. They're "neat."


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

You need some wood in the aquarium.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I just think you need to get rid of those corals as they don't belong in a fresh water tank, you also could use so easy to grow plants like Java moss or Java fern,Anacharis, you definitely need a back ground which could be painted on your taped on, and some bog-wood/driftwood would hurt either.


----------



## piznac (Jan 24, 2011)

Black background and a school, of how ever many you think you can handle,. tetras,. of some kind or another. Choose the best for you.


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE (Jan 16, 2011)

Xailiar said:


> A little rearranging helped:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The arrangement looks much better. I would add the black background and some fish. :animated_fish_swimm


----------

